

Peter Thiel invests to create floating micro-countries - spottiness
http://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs/blogpost/post/peter-thiel-founder-of-paypal-invests-124-million-to-create-floating-micro-countries/2011/08/17/gIQA88AhLJ_blog.html

======
spottiness
Seasteading by Patri Friedman: <http://seasteading.org/mission/intro>

